# Track with Lights



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I remember seeing an oval track with lighting, but I can't find the thread. A little help would be nice.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Is this the track here?
>Tom<

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=123987&d=1294015167
Sorry,just noticed the oval part


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

NP - that is SWEET!!!!


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't know the thread but I am pretty sure this is the one you are looking for

Maybe someone who sees the pic will be able to lead you to the thread


Mike


http://maxtraxracing.com/Images/Oval-with-Lights.jpg


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

RichD over in SCI?


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Exactly Mike!!!!


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

i think it's RichD over in SCI...http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=58103&highlight=richd


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That lighting is sharp!


----------

